# Nag HT height



## flyingscot (Jul 17, 2004)

Just curious about this ‘colnago fit’

Vs other frames such as Pinarello, Pegoretti, Look and Time; how are Nags characterised in terms of TT and HT length

I know they are race frames and encourage you to stretch out- but they seem more suited to long stage races than shorter crits - so am wondering if they are designed to be slightly higher at the front

Would appreciate all your feedback – esp those who have Colnagos and can compare them to other bikes


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Go to http://www.competitivecyclist.com and check out their various geometry tables. That's the best way I know of to compare TT and HT lengths for the brands you mention (although they don't carry Time.) Remember that Colnago sizes their frames C-T so what they call a 56 is most people's 54.
As for the 'Colnago fit,' some of that probably has to do with a tendency for people to use a longer stem (120-130mm) on Colnagos. However, I have never seen any official Colnago literature nor read any interviews with Ernesto that actually recommends this. I do know a 130 stem feels just right on mine.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*compare head tube length...*

As other's noted, the geometry charts are readily available for viewing. The charts list both the c-t and the c-c frame size, so there should be no confusion.

Just rember to add 25-30mm for the headset stacke height. If you;re comparig to other brands with integrated headsets, remember that integrated headsets only have a stack height of 5-15mm to add to the HT length.

Colnagos do not have crit geometry. They have lots of steering trail for stablity, but not quick steering.

As for the fit, it varies significantly with the frame size. Colangos smaller than 56cm have relatively steep seat tube angles and average to long TT lengths. The larger sizes have more laid back STAs and shorter top tubes.

The notion that Colnagos are made for long stems is baloney.


----------

